# Mercedes 308d  T1 1991 Recently aquired NEW Bathroom upgrade



## mickymost (Oct 16, 2014)

View attachment 25512View attachment 25513View attachment 25510View attachment 25511View attachment 25516View attachment 25517View attachment 25508View attachment 25509View attachment 25514View attachment 25515We recently bought a campervan based on Mercedes T1 Medium wheelbase van.Been home converted I assume in 1993 but I do not know for sure.Its had 4 previous owners and has 175000 miles on the clock.Other the past couple of weeks since returning from our first holiday in Scotland (part wilding and part camping sites) I have been upgrading the bathroom.Believe it or not someone in the past had ceramic tiled the little room yes ceramic tiled and a couple of the small cut tiles around the window had fallen off due to the van side wall moving I assume when motoring along.All the walls were tiled floor to ceiling so the weight on the van I can only assume was really heavy as tiles arent light.Well the tiles have been taken off and the ply walls straightened then wall-papered.I have installed a swivel loo and a fixed sink.Also put a small shelf up. Also a fixed blind and flyscreen on small window.Ill attach some before and after pictures hope some of you like the improvement.Bertie the campervan certainly likes it.

Sorry photos mixed up fixed sink is upgraded bathroom.lol...

regards Michael View attachment 25505View attachment 25507


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Oct 17, 2014)

A certain someone I know would probably have approved of the ex-tiled bathroom as he recently plastered his van ceiling! :scared: :lol-061:

Looks like you're doing a grand job


----------



## phillybarbour (Oct 17, 2014)

Looking much smarter now job well done.


----------



## n brown (Oct 17, 2014)

that's better !


----------



## mickymost (Oct 17, 2014)

Thank you for your comments.   Regards michael


----------



## mickymost (Oct 17, 2014)

mariesnowgoose said:


> A certain someone I know would probably have approved of the ex-tiled bathroom as he recently plastered his van ceiling! :scared: :lol-061:
> 
> Looks like you're doing a grand job



Wonder how the plaster stays up ? 


Regards MIchael


----------



## invalid (Oct 17, 2014)

mickymost said:


> Wonder how the plaster stays up ?
> 
> 
> Regards MIchael



He/She probably secured chicken wire to the ceiling first, what's sadder, them doing it, or us thinking how they did it?


----------



## n brown (Oct 20, 2014)

invalid said:


> He/She probably secured chicken wire to the ceiling first, what's sadder, them doing it, or us thinking how they did it?


saw this ceiling recently,after it had done a few hundred miles,and it looked pretty good ! the guy reckoned it wasn't a lot different in weight


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Oct 20, 2014)

We saw the man in question briefly this last weekend on his way through Hawes 

He told me that if any cracks appear he'll just wallpaper it :lol-061:


----------



## 1978lovebus (Oct 23, 2014)

Looking good, and love the swing toilet, but there aint much room to sit on the throne and read the times, but looks good.


----------



## skirk (Jan 27, 2015)

Looks a very good job


----------



## GRWXJR (Jan 27, 2015)

Nice!
Must have saved heaps of weight as well!

We have only got a very small 'loo' in our van without much space at all (but then we don't plan on holding a dance in there, and the LDV Convoy is smaller than your Merc, plus I have kept a storage space behind the loo accessed from the rear double-doors which eats away a bit more space).

Our porta-potti type loo sits on top of the boxed in rear twin-wheel arch to try and make best use of the space (and raises it up to a better height).  Its not as nice and neat (or finished) as well as yours though.


----------



## mickymost (Jan 28, 2015)

1978lovebus said:


> Looking good, and love the swing toilet, but there aint much room to sit on the throne and read the times, but looks good.



agree not much room in there but it does the job and improvement on original....

regards


----------



## mickymost (Jan 28, 2015)

GRWXJR said:


> Nice!
> Must have saved heaps of weight as well!
> 
> We have only got a very small 'loo' in our van without much space at all (but then we don't plan on holding a dance in there, and the LDV Convoy is smaller than your Merc, plus I have kept a storage space behind the loo accessed from the rear double-doors which eats away a bit more space).
> ...



thank you for your nice comments yes a lot lighter I imagine without the tiles lol :lol-061:


----------



## MJK (Feb 22, 2015)

Hi

You have done a grand job of that...
Can not believe some one tiled it before. ..
It will be abit lighter now...
won't make it any faster though. .. lol..
I have a t1..


----------



## mickymost (Feb 22, 2015)

MJK said:


> Hi
> 
> You have done a grand job of that...
> Can not believe some one tiled it before. ..
> ...





Thank you btw what T1 do you own can I ask?


----------



## MJK (Feb 23, 2015)

A 1982 [Y] Auto trail cherekee with the 2.4 diesel (616 engine)
Although noisy and slow, it's reliable and loved....
It's roomy and a great layout. ..


----------



## Stu709d (Apr 15, 2015)

*What's wrong with tiles?*



mariesnowgoose said:


> A certain someone I know would probably have approved of the ex-tiled bathroom as he recently plastered his van ceiling! :scared: :lol-061:
> 
> Looks like you're doing a grand job



Haha, sounds like mine, I've got a tiled hearth under the wood burner and am tiling the kitchen work tops, to be fair it is a 7.5 ton 709d so can take the weight, I hope!


----------

